
USCIS wants to streamline pathways for foreign entrepreneurs with EIR - jordhy
http://blog.uscis.gov/2012/04/meet-uscis-entrepreneurs-in-residence.html
======
sakai
While I hope that the OP's title is true or will eventually become so, the
actual title of the blog post is: "Meet the USCIS Entrepreneurs in Residence
Tactical Team"

Unfortunately, I'm not that hopeful that a large bureaucratic team is likely
to accomplish much (despite the merits of any individuals within it). The list
from the article:

"Team members include (listed alphabetically): Luis Arbulu, Founder and
Managing Partner, Hattery Sunny Choi, Associate Counsel , USCIS Office of
Chief Counsel Robert H. Cox, Associate Counsel, USCIS Office of Chief Counsel
Liz Elkiss, Counselor to the Director, USCIS Paul Ford, Vice President,
Community Development, SoftLayer Technologies Ted Gonder, Co-Founder and
Executive Director, Moneythink Mark E. Harvey, Supervisory Immigration
Services Officer, USCIS California Service Center Efren Hernandez, Senior
Advisor, USCIS Office of Policy and Strategy Tanya Howrigan, Supervisory
Immigration Services Officer, USCIS Vermont Service Center Julia C. Kennedy,
Adjudications Officer, USCIS Service Center Operations Emery Moore,
Supervisory Immigration Officer, USCIS Vermont Service Center Blake Patton,
Entrepreneur in Residence, Advanced Technology Development Center Paul Singh,
Partner, 500 Startups Catherina Sun, Assistant Center Director, USCIS
California Service Center Natalie Tynan, USCIS Office of Policy and Strategy"

~~~
ktsmith
I've been waiting almost six months for USCIS to answer a question about
regulations they are responsible for. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for
anything to actually come of this. While my current example might be extreme,
it seems to take about three months on average for USCIS to answer any
regulatory question in writing that I've had.

